# Meet Fawn Dawn



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

After 8 and a half LONG months crossing my fingers I would end up with a heifer calf my $100 exposed jersey didn't disappoint and had little Fawn Dawn.
Odd name I know but funny story lol so my mom, mine and my daughters middle name is Dawn. My daughter and I talk about it a lot and she says she will make sure to keep that going. So we pull little Fawn Dawn out, keep in mind we raise black angus and always keep a jersey around for a nurse cow, so we always pretty much have black calf's. So when I pulled her out my son says she looks just like a Fawn. I said that's a good name. My daughter said yes! Let's name her Fawn Dawn lol anyways here is the cutest little thing ever that I am over the moon about















Her little front ankles are knuckling over so she can't stand just yet but when she does I'll have a ton more pictures lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sooo cute! Baby cows look so innocent. I love their big, soulful, black eyes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just too cute!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Congrats. She is so cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now that name suites her perfectly. Many blessings to her.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh WOW - I'm in Love!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe love her name..shes a doll!..congratulations


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a sweet girl! Congrats! Love her color she does look like a little fawn


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys I’m over the moon about her. 
GoofyGoat from the first time I saw a baby jersey as a kid I just loved them because they looked just like a deer. It made me smile when that was the first thing the kids said too lol


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

AWWW MY HEART JUST MELTED:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: SOOOOOOO CUTE Adorable calf!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a sweetie!
What’s Fawn Dawn’s mom’s name?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MadHouse said:


> What a sweetie!
> What's Fawn Dawn's mom's name?


Oh no you asked it lol ok so most names around here has a reason behind it. Moms name is swiper. I got her SUPER cheap because she hurt her ankle and doesn't walk 100% right. It really doesn't bother her, no suffering or anything she's just pretty interesting to watch walk. 
But I have to say that cake in very handy tonight because I have a bottle baby bull calf and if I'm going to bottle feed something I want a heifer that I can keep. So Beavis (bull calf) went down to Swiper and I got him latched on. Swiper is NOT thrilled about it but her attempts at kicking isn't much so it worked out perfect. I tried to get Fawn to latch on while holding her but she wants the bottle instead. So I'll keep all 3 together, bottle feed Fawn and let Beavis nurse Swiper. Swiper loves Fawn so much I don't have the heart to take her away anyways


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is so adorable!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. I sure love her. 
She is still not up and going yet but doing a lot better. Hopefully in a few days she will be up and running around.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are the happy trio doing? Beavis & Fawn Dawn growing well?


----------

